
PROMETHEUS – The Lamborghini of Smartphones - barnibrandeis
http://brandeis.co/
======
Frenchgeek
"Mesmerizing View Looks better than reality."

So, does that mean the pictures on the website lie or is it as nonsensical as
my comment on it?

Well, It _does_ look like an ice scraper for a lamborghini...

